# Cobra Bow Vise



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

I drove 170 miles round trip to get this vise almost a year ago and within a week the handles stripped out. First off, the marketing pics showed stainless metal ("all metal construction" they said) and what I got was plastic handles with brass inserts that screwed onto metal studs. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that isn't a good match. I tried contacting them by email and phone when it first happened and got no response. I again sent email the other day and have yet to get a response. I paid paid probably close to $140 by the time you count fuel for this vise and what I think is misrepresentation. 

"All metal construction" is bogus. I now have to use a damn socket and ratchet to use the vise. I like the design had it been all metal, but customer service is nonexistent and marketing is misleading. Mods cam remove this if they wish, but it is God's honest truth.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

HoytFlinger,
I have had this same bow vice for about 5 months now and have used it a lot. I have not had the problems you have. It may be that you just got one with bad inserts or something. I've torqued down on these handles pretty tight more than once with no problems. The fact that it's not "all metal construction" is kinda crummy, but other than that I'm very satisfied with it. I hope you get everything sorted out. -Chris


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Still haven't heard a word from them. I will never buy anything from that damn company again.


----------



## dozer68 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hvae had one for two years now and mine works fine.It does have plastic handles with brass inserts but they have not stripped out yet.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad your's hasn't. Mine did within a week. They know they marketed it misleading with the pics and that's probably why they won't answer me since I called them on it. Oh well, I'll make sure their lack of customer service gets noticed in a big way very very shortly :wink:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

HoytFlinger said:


> I drove 170 miles round trip to get this vise almost a year ago and within a week the handles stripped out. First off, the marketing pics showed stainless metal ("all metal construction" they said) and what I got was plastic handles with brass inserts that screwed onto metal studs. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that isn't a good match. I tried contacting them by email and phone when it first happened and got no response. I again sent email the other day and have yet to get a response. I paid paid probably close to $140 by the time you count fuel for this vise and what I think is misrepresentation.
> 
> "All metal construction" is bogus. I now have to use a damn socket and ratchet to use the vise. I like the design had it been all metal, but customer service is nonexistent and marketing is misleading. Mods cam remove this if they wish, but it is God's honest truth.


While I can certainly understand your upset, and rightfully so, I think it is more than a little unrealistic to consider the cost of your fuel as part of the purchase price. You could have had it shipped for a few bucks. Not to mention a year a go fuel was 4 bucks a gallon. 170 miles took atleast 50 bucks worth of gas....


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

BuckWyld said:


> While I can certainly understand your upset, and rightfully so, I think it is more than a little unrealistic to consider the cost of your fuel as part of the purchase price. You could have had it shipped for a few bucks. Not to mention a year a go fuel was 4 bucks a gallon. 170 miles took atleast 50 bucks worth of gas....


I bought the vise at Bass Pro and everything is expensive at BPS. I think I paid $109 + tax for the vise. I have a 04 Ram 3500 Diesel and it is not cheap on fuel (15-16 mpg if it's lucky). So yes, I probably do have about 140 in it. Think what you want, but the money came from my wallet not yours.


----------



## capt_dalton (Dec 11, 2008)

I couldn't find a bow vise on Cobra Archery's website or their product catalog I downloaded. I did see it on Cabella's in an ad for them and it looked like Cobra's Icon associated with it.

I had a decent experience with their (Cobra Archery) customer service. A sight that came on my wife's Parker broke and they are replacing it. I had an email response in one day.

I used this email address:

[email protected]


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

I sent email to that address. So we will see if they choose to respond this time.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally, resolution!! They are sending me 2 replacement sets. The reason they switched from metal handles is cost they said. They had a set of metal handles, but wanted me to pay 14.50 for them. So I just took them up on their offer of 2 free replacement plastic sets.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad to hear it! I hope this time they work for you. -Chris


----------



## allen newell (Nov 13, 2007)

*Cobra bow vise*

Apple's Bow Vise is all metal and works fine for half the money


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

allen newell said:


> Apple's Bow Vise is all metal and works fine for half the money


I didn't want an Apple. I wanted one that held the bow via the front stab hole like this Cobra does.


----------

